# Green Neon Tetra and Cherry Shrimp



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Will Green Neon Tetras eat cherry shrimplets? Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

i have no experience but i dont see why they wouldnt, most fish will eat anything that will fit in there mouth


----------



## sanoshin (May 19, 2010)

agimlin said:


> i have no experience but i dont see why they wouldnt, most fish will eat anything that will fit in there mouth


What he said, if it fits in their mouth, they are going to eat it. I had put red wag platies with my cherry shrimps in a 10g tank, heavily planted - so I thought they would be ok together. I never actually saw them eating the shrimp... but my population of RCS disapeared over the course of a month lol. :angryfire


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Have either of you had Green Neon Tetras and Cherries together?


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Keeping _any_ fish with shrimp is risky business. Shrimp are natural food for fish, so if they can fit it in their mouths they will eat them. Even if they can't fit them all the way, some fish will actually rip the shrimp apart to eat it.

Tetras are pretty notorious for hunting shrimp and shrimplets out. Smaller fish are less likely to eat shrimp, simply because their mouths are smaller. Green neons are quite small, so you'd probably have better success with them than say Rummynose or Cardinal tetras, but never the less, if they find the shrimplets, they _will_ eat them. 

Providing plenty of cover for the shrimp and allowing them to build up a colony before adding the fish are your best bet for success.

BTW, you'll probably be kinda hard-pressed to find people with much experience with Green Neon tetras. They are fairly rare and sensitive nano fish. Not to mention many people keep RCS is harder water while Green Neons demand very soft and acidic water conditions. RCS are very adaptable, so their shouldn't be an issue with it.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

I've kept RCS with regular neons before, and you don't see them actively hunting for them, but I did notice that there were no babies around. The tank was a 10 gallon heavily planted with alot of java moss and cover for the shrimp and their babies. EIther way, after many months together, I see almost all adults, and very few juvis, so some make it, but not many.


----------

